# Solved: bad_pool_caller



## H3r0

Hello,

So I've received this "bad_pool_caller" error which results in a blue screen of death, twice in five hours today. This is the first time that I'ver encountered this error and in both instances, I was on firefox and coincidentally on www.onemanga.com.

I don't think I have installed any new software or hardware in the past 2 weeks. My computer is a 17" Dell Studio bought in around June last year and updgraded to Windows 7. I have run full scans with Malwarebyte Anti-Malware and Microsoft Security Essentials and found nothing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Megabite

Try testing the memory.....memtest.....you download it and burn to CD ISO image and restart the PC and boot from CD and the test will run.

http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

If you have the W7 disc I believe there is a memory test in Advanced settings...but I haven't used it myself so don't know how good it is


----------



## zigzag3143

Memtest should be run for at least4 passes

You should also run a system file check (sfc /scannow) to verify and repair your system files


----------



## H3r0

Ok, so I've run memtest and got 4 passes with 0 errors, but I have also not received the "bad_pool_caller" error today.


----------



## Megabite

Ok......but the memory is a funny thing and can still be the memory.........


----------



## zigzag3143

We really need the actual DMP file uploaded se we can look at them. they should be located in c:\windows\minidump an look for files that have the DMP extension. deraag them to yoour desktop zip them and upload them


thanks ken 


Ken


----------



## H3r0

Here are the .dmp files from the minidump folder.


----------



## zigzag3143

Hi and welcome

these two crashes were caused by you intel wifi driver

I would
download a fresh copy and install it
run a sytem file check
(type cmd in search>right click and run as admin>sfc /scannow

let us know the results

ken



Code:


021710-20389-01.dmp    2/17/2010 9:27:20 PM    BAD_POOL_CALLER    0x000000c2    0x00000007    0x00001097    0x00000604    0x8784c090    ndis.sys    ndis.sys+1ede0    32-bit    
021710-26364-01.dmp    2/17/2010 4:15:04 PM    BAD_POOL_CALLER    0x000000c2    0x00000007    0x00001097    0x00000604    0x877dc090    ndis.sys    ndis.sys+1ede0    32-bit




Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\K\Desktop\021710-20389-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*d:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82e1d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82f65810
Debug session time: Wed Feb 17 05:26:10.694 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:11:36.410
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........................
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_CALLER (c2)
The current thread is making a bad pool request.  Typically this is at a bad IRQL level or double freeing the same allocation, etc.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000007, Attempt to free pool which was already freed
Arg2: 00001097, (reserved)
Arg3: 00000604, Memory contents of the pool block
Arg4: 8784c090, Address of the block of pool being deallocated

Debugging Details:
------------------

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v32.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for netw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for netw5v32.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!PVOID                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_POOL_HEADER                               ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_POOL_HEADER                               ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_POOL_TRACKER_BIG_PAGES                    ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Cannot get _POOL_TRACKER_BIG_PAGES type size
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

FAULTING_MODULE: 82e1d000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49cba8fd

POOL_ADDRESS:  8784c090 

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8b84a651 to 82f3c1b6

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8078ab74 8b84a651 8784c090 00000000 8078ab98 nt+0x11f1b6
8078ab84 96e2d3fa 8784c090 00000048 00000000 ndis!NdisFreeMemory+0x16
8078ab98 96e2cd6f 8784c090 00000048 00000000 netw5v32+0xa3fa
8078abdc 96f48f3e a4510620 00000100 856e27c8 netw5v32+0x9d6f
8078ac14 96e2f38e 86ff3898 000005fc 85ed6803 netw5v32+0x125f3e
8078ac40 96e2f6d3 c23c9fd0 c23c9ff0 856e27c8 netw5v32+0xc38e
8078ac58 96e2eb35 856e27c8 c23c9fd0 99b2cd70 netw5v32+0xc6d3
8078ac74 96f410d2 86b1b538 000000e3 00000000 netw5v32+0xbb35
8078ac9c 96e45db3 86b1b4f8 85ed6760 00000000 netw5v32+0x11e0d2
8078acb0 96e5b412 86b7c200 85ed6760 00000000 netw5v32+0x22db3
8078acc8 96e2f38e 879fbc10 99b2cd70 c23faf68 netw5v32+0x38412
8078acf4 96e2f6d3 c23faf68 c23fafd8 99b2cd70 netw5v32+0xc38e
8078ad0c 96e2eb35 99b2cd70 c23fafb8 87d2f674 netw5v32+0xc6d3
8078ad28 96e7bfb6 86b7c240 000000d1 00000000 netw5v32+0xbb35
8078adc0 96e3ecb8 87d2f674 87439004 879a2590 netw5v32+0x58fb6
8078ade8 96e3fbd4 87439004 00000000 87439004 netw5v32+0x1bcb8
8078adfc 96e430c9 86b86270 87439004 00000000 netw5v32+0x1cbd4
8078ae38 96e432a7 86b86460 86b84458 87439040 netw5v32+0x200c9
8078ae88 96e3aa27 00000001 86b84458 000000ff netw5v32+0x202a7
8078aec4 96e3731c 00b7c050 80000000 8078aee0 netw5v32+0x17a27
8078aed4 96e247a5 86b84458 8078af20 8b894301 netw5v32+0x1431c
8078aee0 8b894301 867f5218 00000000 00000000 netw5v32+0x17a5
8078af20 8b83f9f4 86b8817c 00b88068 00000000 ndis!ndisMiniportDpc+0xda
8078af48 82e854b5 86b8817c 86b88068 00000000 ndis!ndisInterruptDpc+0xaf
8078afa4 82e85318 82f46d20 89dd7030 00000000 nt+0x684b5
8078aff4 82e84adc 9f03fce4 00000000 00000000 nt+0x68318
8078aff8 9f03fce4 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0x67adc
82e84adc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x9f03fce4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
netw5v32+a3fa
96e2d3fa ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  netw5v32+a3fa

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
[B]
MODULE_NAME: netw5v32

IMAGE_NAME:  netw5v32.sys[/B]

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## H3r0

I have installed the latest version of my wi-fi driver from the intel website. 
After completion of the sfc/scannow, it reported: "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."
No bad_pool_caller errors have been encountered since two days ago. Is there anything else that I should do?


----------

